
Ask HN: What's the state of current HN iOS clients? - mrmondo
I was wondering what HN app people are using on their iPhones these days and why they like said client?<p>I&#x27;ve downloaded and tried probably every single HN app from the store over the past 4 or so years, at the start I&#x27;d flip between using two or three of the more common ones until the one at the time annoyed me enough that I moved on &#x2F; back to another client.<p>I&#x27;ve found myself pretty much exclusively using MiniHack for the past year now, but I&#x27;m sure there must be better out there.<p>The key criteria as to what I look for in a HN iPhone app is probably (in nonpaticular order):<p>- Fast, &#x27;native&#x27; feel, if it feels like javascript it bugs me very quickly.<p>- Ability to easily comment, reply and submit.<p>- Stability.<p>- Decent reader like view for articles that has to be fast.<p>- Evernote integration would be fantastic.<p>- The ability to save draft comments or submissions would be fantastic.<p>- Being able to efficiently use screen realestate to get as much info onto a page as possible.<p>- I really value being able to select a font of my choosing and to be able to set the font size very, very small and preferably with a lite typeface as my eyesight is quite good up close and I find large typefaces annoy me to no end.<p>- Light and Dark mode interfaces.<p>- Some form of formatting helper or even a comment preview would be great!<p>- It would be fantastic if you could view the comment &#x2F; post you&#x27;re responding to while your writing your comment.<p>- Reliable editing of your comments and voting.<p>- I&#x27;m absolutely happy to pay for a good client as long as you can preview it first either a &#x27;lite&#x27; read only version or even just a really good description of the features provided and good screenshots.<p>Over all, as of Feb 2017 - MiniHack is (for me) still the best native app to experience and interact with HN, but I feel someone could do so much more!<p>Am I asking too much of such an app? Does something out there already exist and I&#x27;ve missed it somehow?<p>*Link to MiniHack: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;au&#x2F;UtFNL.i
======
CraftThatBlock
When in iOS, I used
[https://app.hackerwebapp.com/](https://app.hackerwebapp.com/). In Android I'm
using Materialistic.

~~~
mrmondo
Thanks, yes the clean, minimalist interface is nice but there's no commenting
on / submitting of posts and hardly any settings at all.

